# Orlando First timer for family of 5



## Ctlsleh (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello all,
Im a 14,000 point platimum owner in HGVC Vilamoura Portugal (live in Ireland) and i am planning to tranfer into an Orlando resort next summer for 2 weeks. We have 3 kids aged 13, 11 and  9 so we will be looking for 2bed or 3 bed appt.
We've never been before and i would welcome any advice on which resort is best suited. We are planning on doing disney, seaworld, everglades and universal.......as well as hanging by the pool for some off days.
I would appreciate any advice on the most appropriate resort as well as any other advice on timing, i hear theres rain in FL in summer, busy times and any other relevant information that you think might be useful as well as any deals that are available on entry to the parks.
I know this is a lot to ask, so i very much apprecaite any advice you can offer.
Thanks, 
Eoin


----------



## holdaer (Nov 13, 2014)

*1 vote for Parc Soleil*

Hi Eoin,

I'm a proud owner at Parc Soleil and would highly recommend this resort.  Here are some things to consider:

1.  Rent/hire a car.  Based on what you plan to do, looks like you will do this.  Good.

2.  Since you have 14,000pts and will be traveling with 3 kids, go for a 3BR unit.  You'll enjoy the space and have a piece of mind.  2 important things while on a 2 week vacation.

3.  I would recommend going earlier in the summer.  Gold season extends out to week 23.  This is the best time to go.  If you go later in the summer, like July/August, then it can get really hot and humid.

4.  All HGVC resorts in Orlando have organized activities for kids and adults.  Look at the activity calendar and participate in these activities.  You'll have so much fun.  While we were there one summer, they organized a drinking game poolside for adults.  We had so much fun.  They also have local beer and wine tastings.  As well as plenty activities of kids to enjoy.

5.  Look up Discover Cove Adventure Park. I believe if you purchase a ticket at this park, then you also gain access to Seaworld and Aquatica Waterpark.  Discover Cove is  ranked on TA as the #2 thing to do in Orlando.

Have fun, make friends and create memories for a lifetime!


----------



## elaine (Nov 13, 2014)

HGVC Seaworld is very convenient to Seaworld--free shuttle a few times each day, plus very easy (around the corner drive). A bit too far to walk.  That property is very nice, good pool, kids activities. When you check -in, ask for the Quick Queue pass which give you access to the front of the queue for some SW rides. It is free (limited quantities--be sure to inquiry early) if you stay at HGVC-SW.  IF you choose a 2BR, some units have 2 double beds in the 2nd bedroom. The others have a sofabed with a bed in the 2nd BR. We request the 2 beds for all kids to have a real bed.  I call a few days prior to check-in and make the request.  Also, inquire again when you check-in.  We have stayed at HGVC-SW many times. The location is convenient to WDW and also to Universal. 
Also, if you can purchase your WDw tickets in advance and get a voucher # from WDW or tickets, you can log into "my disney experience" on disney.com and make fastpass reservations 30 days in advance.  I highly recommend doing this. you can change them at anytme, including while in the parks. 
Lastly, you can trade your HGVC points for a villa at Disney Vacation Club onsite at WDW.  The June units have not yet been loaded, but will in the next few weeks. If you set up a search for ALL 2BR DVCs this week, you have an excellent chance of getting a DVC for your stay.  You can research DVC on allears.net.  We are DVC owners.  It is excellent for kids (and adults).  You get good HGVC points trade value into DVC. I would choose DVC over HGVC, although HGVC units will be a bit larger and nicer inside, but the theming and easy access to WDW via buses is amazing. 
have a great trip! Elaine


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 13, 2014)

I would get the 2 bdr and let one of the kids sleep on the sofa bed in the living room. Also using the Disney app will make your Disney days much smoother. Enjoy any of the resorts.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Nov 13, 2014)

Go to DISboards to know anything and everything about Disney.  They are the "TUG" of Disney.


----------



## Aviator621 (Nov 13, 2014)

I saw you mentioned you wanted to do the Everglades on this trip; please realize that is a very difficult day trip--4 hours each way just to get there. As an alternative, if you are looking for something outside of Orlando to visit--highly recommend Cape Canaveral and the Kennedy Space Center, only an hour away on the coast.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 13, 2014)

IMHO, HGVC at Seaworld would be the best family resort. It has many kids-oriented  activities, a large playground area, and a pool with some fun features. Parc Soleil is newer, but it's in sort of a dead-zone between Disney + Universal. The I-Drive (Tuscany) resort is closer to Disney, but seems a bit crowded and parking can be an issue.

The Everglades is certainly a great idea, but you'd need to stay at least 1-N in either SE or SW Florida (i.e. Naples). Also, in the Summer months, the Glades are full of mosquitos. Everyone will need to slather on Deep Woods Off or similar repellant.

Other excursions which can be done in a day would be the Kennedy Space Center & Cape Canaveral National Seashore, Daytona Beach (drive on the beach), St. Augustine (oldest European settlement in the U.S.), and Clearwater Beach on the Gulf. Florida's Gulf Coast Beaches have sugary soft-white sand, and should not be missed.

Disney, Seaworld & Universal can be loads of family-fun, but there is a real-Florida worth exploring as well.
.


----------



## Ctlsleh (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the great advice and suggestions, much appreciated.....

Eoin


----------



## lto (Nov 16, 2014)

I just booked hgvc seaworld for my family of 5 for the end of march 2015. I have a 4,8 and 10 year olds.  Is there enough kids ride for my 4 year old at universal studio and adventureland vs disneyworld.  Disney is much more expensive and my older kids would like many of the universal theme parks. Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2014)

lto said:


> I just booked hgvc seaworld for my family of 5 for the end of march 2015. I have a 4,8 and 10 year olds.  Is there enough kids ride for my 4 year old at universal studio and [islands of adventure] vs disneyworld?



First: I feel for anyone who has to heard that crew. There's several rides for a 4 year old could prolly do at Universal & I-O-A -- not the scary coasters and jerky motion-simulator rides -- but simpler ones.  See the list and descriptions on this web-page:
https://www.universalorlando.com/Rides/Rides-For-Kids.aspx

Islands of Adventure
Caro-Seuss-el
The Cat In The Hat
One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish
Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man
High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride

Universal Studios
E.T. Adventure
Terminator
Shrek 4-D
Men In Black Alien Attack
The Simpsons Ride
Woody Woodpecker's Nuthouse Coaster

And then there's the two Harry Potter sections and the train ride (if you have park-to-park tickets).

HOWEVER, IMHO Disney's Magic Kingdom was made for kids of that age and well-worth the extra $$.
.


----------



## lto (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks talent312,  one of my coworker said the same thing at magic kingdom.  I will see how taller my 4.year old is as I striking a balance between the older and younger kids.  I know they liked their 5 days at legoland last year in san diego.  I think the pools in orlando maybe nicer than san diego.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2014)

lto said:


> ... I know they liked their 5 days at legoland last year in san diego.



Florida has a Legoland, too. About 45 min. South of Orlando, in Winter Haven.
http://florida.legoland.com/


----------



## miketv (Nov 16, 2014)

Ctlsleh said:


> Hello all,
> Im a 14,000 point platimum owner in HGVC Vilamoura Portugal (live in Ireland) and i am planning to tranfer into an Orlando resort next summer for 2 weeks. We have 3 kids aged 13, 11 and  9 so we will be looking for 2bed or 3 bed appt.
> We've never been before and i would welcome any advice on which resort is best suited. We are planning on doing disney, seaworld, everglades and universal.......as well as hanging by the pool for some off days.
> I would appreciate any advice on the most appropriate resort as well as any other advice on timing, i hear theres rain in FL in summer, busy times and any other relevant information that you think might be useful as well as any deals that are available on entry to the parks.
> ...



Reality is all 3 resorts are great.
I own at Tuscany and have stayed at Parc Soliel - I prefer Tuscany because it's more centrally located, close to restaurants, shopping and parks.  I have 2 girls 10&13 so it's nice to relax by the pool while the girls shop.

I enjoy going March-June, the summer is hot and rainy and the fall is also nice.


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Resort*


Parc Soleil
Has a waterslide (others do not), if that's a consideration
 
Wyndham Bonnet Creek (via RCI exchange)
May be worth considering if pools/lazy river are important
Easy to exchange into (incl 2 bdrm)
Located across from Downtown Disney - close to Disney; not far from Universal
 
DVC resorts (via RCI exchange)
Free bus transportation to parks and water parks
Free parking at parks
Extra Magic Hours at parks (exclusive to resort guests)- key to enjoy parks early/late when not hot/crowded
Advanced Dining Reservations @ 6 mos _for your entire stay_ (exclusive to resort guests)
FP+ @ 60 days (exclusive to resort guests)
Disney Dining Plans (exclusive to resort guests)
Nice pools @ SSR, AKV (haven't stayed at OKW to comment)
SSR, OKW, and AKV (DV06, DV05, DV01 RCI codes) are located outside parks, so easier to get away from WDW (to Universal, etc.) -- also these are easier to get 2bdrm exchanges
If you put an OGS in now and check the Sightings board on TUG for deposits, it's relatively easy to get a DVC exchange -- which typically match/deposit @ 5-7 months, but some trickle in all the way to the month of. What I would do do is book (refundable) HGVC reservations as backups, then put in 2 RCI OGS searches for a 2 bdrm at all DVC WDW resorts (DV01,DV02,DV03,DV05,DV06,DV08,DV09) - one for each week, and hopefully match at least one.
Note, DVC 2bdrm exchange is 4,800 HGVC points per week

*Timing*


For summer, late may/early June is the least hot/humid time -- see http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/USFL0615
*Tickets*


Disney offers a 14-day UK Ultimate pass which are the same price as a _10_-day US Park Hopper Fun and More ticket
Gets you unlimited access to all the parks, including park hopper, _water parks_, ESPN World of Sports, DisneyQuest, Oak Trail Golf Course, & Disney's Miniature Golf.
Good luck!


----------



## lto (Nov 16, 2014)

I was trying to look at the hgvc rci website for the disney vacation under those resort is dv01 and etc but nothing was coming up.  It is my first time using rci.  I seen the wyndam bonnet creek but no disney


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 17, 2014)

lto said:


> I was trying to look at the hgvc rci website for the disney vacation under those resort is dv01 and etc but nothing was coming up. It is my first time using rci. I seen the wyndam bonnet creek but no disney


Inventory is only be available immediately after a bulk deposit. DVC typically makes bulk deposits between 6-7 months out. The last deposit was over a week ago, & for early May. Next deposit should be late May/early June-could be any time. DVC deposits on Weeks & Points side-HGVC has access to both. You can create an OGS to match inventory on the Weeks side (at least 7 mos out; as far as 2 years out for higher priority). For Points inventory, you'll need to monitor the RCI portal starting at 7 months out. Points inventory it's all about luck & timing-bulk deposits typically happen on a Tuesday or Thursday, but last one happened on a Saturday. They usually happen late morning, so a good strategy is to check 11AM eastern Tuesdays & Thursdays. The Sightings board on TUG (which you can subscribe to for notifications on your smartphone using Tapatalk app) is a good place to check for DVC sightings-the board will light up as soon as a bulk deposit happens. A good strategy is book HGVC, then create an OGS for the same date, then search the portal & watch the sightings board starting 7 months out. Since DVC deposits on Weeks & Points side, & HGVC has access to both, it makes sense to manually search for inventory at the same time as having an OGS going to basically double your odds of finding something. Good luck!


----------



## pryu (Nov 22, 2014)

lto said:


> I just booked hgvc seaworld for my family of 5 for the end of march 2015. I have a 4,8 and 10 year olds.  Is there enough kids ride for my 4 year old at universal studio and adventureland vs disneyworld.  Disney is much more expensive and my older kids would like many of the universal theme parks. Thanks



I'm sure you are going to have a great time.
I have a 4 year old, and he loves Universal Studios. There's definitely enough rides and play areas at both parks. in March, I would recommend getting the Express Pass for Universal,... either wise, loooonger waits.

And HGVC Seaworld is awesome! We stayed at the Devonshire Building and we all loved it. It's located far enough from the main pool, in front of the secondary pool.

enjoy!

BTW, below are great day trips:
Cape Canaveral, bring lunch,... unless you want to pay $6 for hotdogs,...

Clearwater Beach (by post 4 by the pier) is great! Rent a Umbrella and 2 chairs for $40 and enjoy Hilton's food and beverage services. 

And I'm told Gatorland is fun too!

And if you enjoy golf, join groupgolfer.com and play and ride carts for $30!!!


----------



## lto (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice pyru.  We are going march 26th just before canadian springbreak,  hopefully universal is not too busy.  I was thinking gatorworld as well


----------



## lto (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi rfc0001, where is the sightings board on tugs,  I cannot seem to find it.  Do I have to be a paid tugs member for the link or folder?  Thanks


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 24, 2014)

lto said:


> Hi rfc0001, where is the sightings board on tugs, I cannot seem to find it. Do I have to be a paid tugs member for the link or folder? Thanks


http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Yes, have to be paid TUG member. If you are a TUG member, instructions to access are under User Profile:

BBS Member Code (optional)
*TUG Members:* Enter current *TUG BBS Member Code* to inform BBS of your member status. 
*DO NOT ENTER YOUR MEMBER LOGIN PASSWORD OR BBS PASSWORD HERE!* Neither your personal BBS password nor your personal TUG Member password will work here. You may obtain the *BBS Member Code* by *clicking here* and logging into the *Member Login page*. You may need to log off the bbs and back on for changes you make here to affect your TUG Member status on the bbs.


----------

